# co2 hurting fish?



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Would adding a diy 2L co2 reactor to my 50g tall hurt my fish? Would the reactor make enough co2 to make any serious changes to the water chemistry?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

You might want to try the DIY section for this one, they might be able to help you determine how much you would need. After looking at it breifly myself that a 2L bottle isn't enough for that size of tank so it wouldn't affects your fish breathing.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

how many 2l bottles going do ya think i would need to make my plants happy?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

If memory serves the 2L method doesn't work well with tanks above 30g. You might be better off going with proper co2 injection.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Diy co2 will do squat in a 50 gal apart from mess with your pH. You need pressurized.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

duckyser said:


> how many 2l bottles going do ya think i would need to make my plants happy?





trailblazer295 said:


> If memory serves the 2L method doesn't work well with tanks above 30g. You might be better off going with proper co2 injection.


DIY CO2 will work in tanks above 30g; however, it just becomes very tedious to make the multiple bottles (for a 50g, you will likely need 3-4 bottles). In addition, the cost of sugar, the time you waste, etc will soon make you want to consider pressurized CO2.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

I went pressurized myself from DIY. The difference is huge. Plus the PH is fairly steady. If space wasn't an issue at the moment I would have bought a 10lb cylinder. There are great deals if you shop around.
My paintball unit works very well just have to refill it more often than a large cylinder. When I do upgrade to a larger tank I will be setting myself up with a larger CO2 system.


----------

